
One in five American adults is an Amazon Prime member - ourmandave
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2016/01/25/amazon-prime-54-million-one-in-five-prime-grew-35-2015/79306470/
======
herbig
"Amazon doesn't disclose Prime membership numbers"

"The numbers were based on surveys of 500 U.S. residents who made a purchase
at Amazon.com in the period from October-December 2015"

Lot of bold claims here. Just a few ways off the top of my head for why this
estimate is ridiculous:

\- People who use the Internet are more likely to be Prime members. We have
elderly people here.

\- People who've made a purchase on Amazon are more likely to report being
prime members.

\- People who made a purchase during the holidays are far more likely to be
Prime members (I was a Prime member this holiday season, because I finally
cashed in my free month and cancelled).

\- 500 people is far too low a number to extrapolate such a bold claim about
Americans.

\- I'd even argue that people who fill out surveys may be more likely to be
Prime members.

In short, Consumer Intelligence Research Partners sounds like a joke.

